# Nilfisk c120 £49.99 bargain



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Got an email the other day saying the nilfisk c120 is on offer for £49.99 at screwfix from them.

http://www.screwfix.com/p/nilfisk-c120-3-6-120bar-pressure-washer/54990

Just to note the discount doesn't show untill you add it in the basket.

and the same again for the C120 with the Accessory kit is £79 on the offer when you add it to the basket.


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

excelent prince, I bought 110 for that price recently


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Pedro.Malheiro said:


> excelent prince, I bought 110 for that price recently


I paid £60 odd for my 110 too about 2-3 years ago.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

What do you get in the accessory kit? The one for £79.99?

On the phone at min so hard to see it.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Matt. said:


> What do you get in the accessory kit? The one for £79.99?
> 
> On the phone at min so hard to see it.


15m Drain & Tube Cleaner
Patio Plus for Cleaning Hard Surfaces
Fixed Wash Brush for Automotive Cleaning


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks.

Not worth it then :thumb:

What time does Screwfix usually shut?


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Matt. said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Not worth it then :thumb:
> 
> What time does Screwfix usually shut?


Depends on your store, warringtons is 6 pm but some are 8pm, i think it may be an online offer so if your looking at going do it online and click collect in store to be safe or it may be a wasted trip.


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

customer service for screwfix 0500414141


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Matt. said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Not worth it then :thumb:
> 
> What time does Screwfix usually shut?


Just done a search, both nottingham stores are open untill 8pm mon-fri


----------



## davidlewis26 (May 9, 2010)

sorry this is also availabe in my store for £59.99 is it worth £10 more thanks

http://www.screwfix.com/p/nilfisk-c110-3-5-pca-x-tra-110bar-pressure-washer/61462


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

That's a bargain! Might get a spare one at that price!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Lee gsi (Aug 19, 2007)

Just collected mine


----------



## m411mtf (Feb 10, 2008)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=234077


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

davidlewis26 said:


> sorry this is also availabe in my store for £59.99 is it worth £10 more thanks
> 
> http://www.screwfix.com/p/nilfisk-c110-3-5-pca-x-tra-110bar-pressure-washer/61462


No the C110 is the model below the C120.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

m411mtf said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=234077


Never spotted that thread :lol:


----------



## davidlewis26 (May 9, 2010)

sorry is this what i need for my snow foam lance 

KEW / NILFISK-ALTO Bayonet Lance Connector

thanks


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

davidlewis26 said:


> sorry is this what i need for my snow foam lance
> 
> KEW / NILFISK-ALTO Bayonet Lance Connector
> 
> thanks


Yes, kew/alto fitting for all the nilfisks.


----------



## Davy (May 12, 2011)

As per usual no delivery to Northern Ireland


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

Just ordered mine for collection tomorrow. Bring on the weekend....!


----------



## cra3g...d (Jul 30, 2011)

Just ordered mine gets delivered on friday happy days was going to buy this last week glad i didnt cheapest i had found was £88 without accessories.

thanx for the heads up


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Flair said:


> No the C110 is the model below the C120.


difference between the two?


----------



## cra3g...d (Jul 30, 2011)

p1tse said:


> difference between the two?


bigger motor m8 c120 has a 1700w motor not sure what the c110 has.
good price for that size of motor .


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Flair said:


> 15m Drain & Tube Cleaner
> Patio Plus for Cleaning Hard Surfaces
> Fixed Wash Brush for Automotive Cleaning


I've got a karcher patio and brush, where and how much is an item where I can convert fitment from?


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

p1tse said:


> I've got a karcher patio and brush, where and how much is an item where I can convert fitment from?


Ebay, there is lance on there there converts karcher tools to nilfisk.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Just ordered mine with a box of screws. They sent me a £5 off voucher if i spent over £50 so got it for £45, happy days.

Discount code is LCJTC1(not sure if thats for anyone or just my account)

:thumb:


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

Flair you haven't got an item no. do you? I can't get ebay at work, but could put the item no into my phone??


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Matt B said:


> Flair you haven't got an item no. do you? I can't get ebay at work, but could put the item no into my phone??


Sent you a Pm with the item numbers, there's two a short and long lance to convert them one is £9.99 and the other is £29.99.


----------



## davidlewis26 (May 9, 2010)

Darlofan said:


> Just ordered mine with a box of screws. They sent me a £5 off voucher if i spent over £50 so got it for £45, happy days.
> 
> Discount code is LCJTC1(not sure if thats for anyone or just my account)
> 
> :thumb:


yes it works for everyone mate good find


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Darlofan said:


> Just ordered mine with a box of screws. They sent me a £5 off voucher if i spent over £50 so got it for £45, happy days.
> 
> Discount code is LCJTC1(not sure if thats for anyone or just my account)
> 
> :thumb:


How many dw users and punching there keyboards now :lol:


----------



## davidlewis26 (May 9, 2010)

Flair said:


> How many dw users and punching there keyboards now :lol:


gutted i paid for mine last night a fiver is a fiver


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

davidlewis26 said:


> yes it works for everyone mate good find


Ordered mine last night, picking it up today


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Will that code work if i go to a store?


----------



## Matt B (Feb 21, 2010)

Mine arrived today. Not sure when I'll get round to using it. As i'm cleaning cars away this weekend. So have got a diesel pressure washer to use.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Matt. said:


> Will that code work if i go to a store?


It works if you buy it online and arrange to pick up in store.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Flair said:


> Sent you a Pm with the item numbers, there's two a short and long lance to convert them one is £9.99 and the other is £29.99.


can you link one up please or put ebay number on here?

£30 sounds expensive, £10 not too bad. just weighing up is it worth going for nilfisk fit patio cleaner and brush etc.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Darlofan said:


> Just ordered mine with a box of screws. They sent me a £5 off voucher if i spent over £50 so got it for £45, happy days.
> 
> Discount code is LCJTC1(not sure if thats for anyone or just my account)
> 
> :thumb:


thanks but doesn't seem to work ;-(


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Same as my code, but dont work...
Perhaps because i dont accept cookies....:lol:


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

p1tse said:


> thanks but doesn't seem to work ;-(


cough, I used this code with no issuse :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks, ordered.:thumb:


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

just got mine, thank's 

the hose seems a little short can i buy a longer one or extend the 6m hose?


----------



## GWK (Sep 28, 2011)

it says comes with foam applicator, does that mean I can buy snow foam and go at it or do I need anything else?


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

GWK said:


> it says comes with foam applicator, does that mean I can buy snow foam and go at it or do I need anything else?


yes, but foaming won't be thick and more watery so won't cling on as long


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> cough, I used this code with no issuse :thumb:


Invalid Promo Code Entered

added the PW and insulating tape bringing it £50+


----------



## GWK (Sep 28, 2011)

p1tse said:


> yes, but foaming won't be thick and more watery so won't cling on as long


What's a good but cheap option to go with this then?

Cheers


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

p1tse said:


> Invalid Promo Code Entered
> 
> added the PW and insulating tape bringing it £50+


Had issues also emailed them, they said only at 49 so it had dropped something.

I added the £1.49 disposable seat covers, tried code and failed them put in uppercase and worked...:thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

got mine yesterday now just foam lance ...


----------



## Col24980 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mines just turned up, now for the group buy foam lance and magi foam...ouch my wallet hurts (damn site!)


----------



## davidlewis26 (May 9, 2010)

Well finally picked mine up this morning and i cant believe how well made it all is compared to my last karcher well worth £49.99


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

The box is really small.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ordered mine last night so pick up monday afternoon.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Still can't get the £5 discount to work

Anyone tried the included foam lance


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

I got mine out the box this morning and used the foam lance. I filled it with Turtle Wax big orange and yes it works effectively.
It's a bit too watery to cling to the vehicle like proper snow foam so it can't be left to dwell but it did what I wanted and removed the summer wax ready for redoing.
Saying that the power and build of the machine are superb for less than £50..


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Is everyones box small?


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

My box was a size I would have expected? The handle needs assmebling but the whole thing fits in a box that befits it's size.
It certainly didn't seem small for it's size..


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Got mine this morning, had a quick play with it and all good. Yes the box was smaller than i was expecting lol but as said, its packaged well and the handle has to go on.

Gents, ive just tried it with some as autowash that i have, would a better product make it foam and cling on better ?????????

thanks rick


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

A better lance is what you need.


----------



## GWK (Sep 28, 2011)

would this fit: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KARCHER-F...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item336c22802a


----------



## m411mtf (Feb 10, 2008)

Not without an adapter.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

What you need is the Autobrite Snow Foam Lance.

Ok, its a little pricey, but you get what you pay for. :thumb:


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Matt. said:


> What you need is the Autobrite Snow Foam Lance.
> 
> Ok, its a little pricey, but you get what you pay for. :thumb:


i binned my autobrite back in the days when there were issues with the brass fitment and there were no replacement plastic ones

i already waisted money on sending it back for a replacement which was even worse.

saying that i think it must have been a few years ago now and things have moved on


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

Picked mine up from widnes screwfix today, very pleased!

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Ady 555 (Sep 28, 2011)

So back to the subject of the foam lance, isn't the foam applicator supplied any good then? Or do you need to buy a seperate foam lance? If so which one? This is my 1st post so be kind :thumb:


----------



## mystery1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Mine will be delivered tomorrow along with a 45p piece of plastic because free delivery is only £50+ 

Stocks are very low in the shops and warehouse stocks are quite low apparently.


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

Ady 555 said:


> So back to the subject of the foam lance, isn't the foam applicator supplied any good then? Or do you need to buy a seperate foam lance? If so which one? This is my 1st post so be kind :thumb:


I have this and use it with Magifoam. Definitely not as good as a proper snowfoam lance but does the job quite well.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ady 555 said:


> So back to the subject of the foam lance, isn't the foam applicator supplied any good then? Or do you need to buy a seperate foam lance? If so which one? This is my 1st post so be kind :thumb:


Welcome to the forum...:wave:

You need a proper snowfoam lance and a power washer to get the snowfoam effect.

The bottle with the power washer will be a more suds like solution rather than the thick snow.:thumb:


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

nifreaky said:


> I have this and use it with Magifoam. Definitely not as good as a proper snowfoam lance but does the job quite well.


Think il order some magifoam and see how it goes, no point spending the cost of the pressure washer on a foam aplicator if it isnt going to work miricles.lol

rick


----------



## mike-g (Oct 3, 2011)

Just ordered one - thanks for the link


----------



## Ady 555 (Sep 28, 2011)

james_death said:


> Welcome to the forum...:wave:
> 
> You need a proper snowfoam lance and a power washer to get the snowfoam effect.
> 
> The bottle with the power washer will be a more suds like solution rather than the thick snow.:thumb:


Ive just got the Nilfisk 120 and ive got some magifoam, but i haven't tried it yet, i just thought i'd ask the question before i tried it. If i need a snowfoam lance, which one do i go for and which fitting do i require ? Thanks in advance and thank you for the warm welcome :thumb:


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Ady 555 said:


> Ive just got the Nilfisk 120 and ive got some magifoam, but i haven't tried it yet, i just thought i'd ask the question before i tried it. If i need a snowfoam lance, which one do i go for and which fitting do i require ? Thanks in advance and thank you for the warm welcome :thumb:


Keep us informed please, id be interested in any info.thaughts


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

did anyone else have problems at the checkout when paying with a card , i entered my banks card security password and that part of the screen goes blank and nothing else happens ? tried a few times on sat but wouldnt have it.

can i turn up to store or is it online price only ? anyone tried ?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Store price too.


----------



## PMC-67 (Oct 4, 2011)

*I think they've run out!*

Bum Just checked the website for availability and there is none for delivery and none in my local stores, I'll have to try some different stores


----------



## PMC-67 (Oct 4, 2011)

PMC-67 said:


> Bum Just checked the website for availability and there is none for delivery and none in my local stores, I'll have to try some different stores


Just checked the more expensive one Nilfisk C120 3-6 120bar Pressure Washer and Accessory KitProduct Code: 39228
Park Royal have one available at £79. I don't have a patio though so justifying the extra 29 squids is a bit tricky. I think I'll have a butchers at the karcher outlet and see what I can find.


----------



## PMC-67 (Oct 4, 2011)

*found this on fleabay*

Are these any good, I know Makita make quality kit but it looks a bit... well, 
pony. Anybody had any experience with these?

http://http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Makita-HW101-100-Bar-Domestic-Electric-Pressure-Washer-/150516162325?pt=UK_Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item230b765f15


----------



## mystery1 (Sep 14, 2011)

PMC-67 said:


> Bum Just checked the website for availability and there is none for delivery and none in my local stores, I'll have to try some different stores


I think they're all gone. Could phone 0500 414141 and see if they're due anymore as the offer is until 21/10


----------



## Arthur Dent (Aug 2, 2011)

PMC-67 said:


> Just checked the more expensive one Nilfisk C120 3-6 120bar Pressure Washer and Accessory KitProduct Code: 39228
> Park Royal have one available at £79. I don't have a patio though so justifying the extra 29 squids is a bit tricky. I think I'll have a butchers at the karcher outlet and see what I can find.


Yep all gone except the one with accessory kit at 79 quid ( after the 50 quid discount still a good deal) so took the plunge and went for it and used the 10% discount code so got it for 71 quid, now all i need is to have to unblock a drain once and the extra for the kit is justified.

Should be delivered tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## FredBasset (May 8, 2007)

I picked one of these up yesterday, seems like an excellent little machine. I'd really like an extension hose, we have great mains water pressure here - do you think I'd get away with 20m + the original 6m or is it asking too much?

Cheers
Fred


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Arthur Dent said:


> Yep all gone except the one with accessory kit at 79 quid ( after the 50 quid discount still a good deal) so took the plunge and went for it and used the 10% discount code so got it for 71 quid, now all i need is to have to unblock a drain once and the extra for the kit is justified.
> 
> Should be delivered tomorrow :thumb:


what's the 10% discount code?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

FredBasset said:


> I picked one of these up yesterday, seems like an excellent little machine. I'd really like an extension hose, we have great mains water pressure here - do you think I'd get away with 20m + the original 6m or is it asking too much?
> 
> Cheers
> Fred


*Welcome to the forum...:wave:*

That set up should enable to keep the washer a good distance away and loads of hose to get round without tangling up cables etc...:thumb:

Thinking the same myself, have put it off for ages as dont use washer much but looking to more so and the costs involved but sure would make it better as not moving washer around etc...:thumb:


----------



## dieseloil (Jul 8, 2010)

I ordered mine over the phone & just asked to pick it up at my local store, they said it would be there after 12.00 noon & it was. My other Kew Ato washer hose split at the weekend, it would have cost £41.95 for the hose & gun as it was all in one. So for £8.04 i have a spare washer & parts so thankyou to the person who saw the add.


----------



## Ady 555 (Sep 28, 2011)

dieseloil said:


> I ordered mine over the phone & just asked to pick it up at my local store, they said it would be there after 12.00 noon & it was. My other Kew Ato washer hose split at the weekend, it would have cost £41.95 for the hose & gun as it was all in one. So for £8.04 i have a spare washer & parts so thankyou to the person who saw the add.


He's probably got shares in nilfisk :lol:


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

Ady 555 said:


> He's probably got shares in nilfisk :lol:


I wish now, I bet screw fix don't know what's hit them, DW helping the economy grow :lol:


----------



## dieseloil (Jul 8, 2010)

I wish i had shares in Nilfisk. Its this web site where you find the bargains.:thumb:


----------



## murkeywaters (Oct 11, 2008)

B#%$€¥KS out of stock everywhere within 50miles of me with no delivery option available!!!:devil:


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

murkeywaters said:


> B#% out of stock everywhere within 50miles of me with no delivery option available!!!:devil:


same here mate


----------



## stophere (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi all. I was looking for the Nilfisk C120 3-6 pressure washer at the Screwfix promo price of £49.99. I checked a dozen or so branches in North, West & South Yorkshire, all of whom were out of stock. So I phoned Screwfix customer services to find availability, but they had no stock in their warehouse!
However some branches had limited availability of the pw & accessory kit at £79.99. Unfortunately they wouldn't split this and sell the pw only, boo hoo. Not wanting to give in I phoned Nilfisk for contact details of resellers near Wakefield. To my surprise non could price match, they could only sell at their standard prices of £99.99 and £129.99 respectively. Since I'm in a hurry I relented and bought the last kit from Screwfix Wakefield. At least its £20 less than the RRP for the pw only. How ever you look at it the Screwfix offer appears to be a genuine cost saving.


----------



## FredBasset (May 8, 2007)

I used mine for the first time today, together with a 20m extension from qwashers. Very good, a real bargain for 50 quid.

Regards
Fred


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

doh! 

i would go for the pw & accessory kit at £79.99, if i could get hold of 10% discount online voucher on top, but can't find any


----------



## -RAJ- (Apr 23, 2009)

p1tse said:


> doh!
> 
> i would go for the pw & accessory kit at £79.99, if i could get hold of 10% discount online voucher on top, but can't find any


ECWSO3611

there you go, they sent me this via email


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

found the code here which should be still valid, but can't get it to work ;-(

http://www.voucherking.co.uk/codes/...f-when-you-spend-50-or-more-at-screwfix-23385


----------



## jetski (May 28, 2007)

Yep that code worked for me this week but think it will end today, it didn't originally take the promo code so I thought too that it would only except the £50 taken off but later through the process where it asks you to check the order I re entered the code and it excepted it making it £71.99 I also went through Quidco which if that pays out knocks another £2.44 off so happy days. I think it's also worth paying the little extra for The accessories kit as the patio brush alone if bought seperate is that price on it's own and you never know when the drain pipe tube attachment will come in handy. I'm well pleased with the purchase.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Used mine for 1st time last night, loved it great bit of kit and for that price too, wish I'd bought a 2nd to keep as a spare!


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

got one with the accessories. missed the quidco though ;-(
the code wasn't working as i wasn't logged in.

i use the patio cleaner so that would be good. i have a karcher one, but to get a conversion adaptor would have cost over £10, so thought this option would be better and easier. 

hopefully i'll recoup a few £ by selling my old karcher accessories


----------



## jetski (May 28, 2007)

I just picked up a couple of accessories for the Nilfisk tonight quite cheaply compared to some of the extortionate prices displayed elsewhere.


----------



## jetski (May 28, 2007)

Just also seen the Auto nozzle is now only £8.70 on Amazon so be quick and grab a bargain because it won't stay at that price for long.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0001P0BR6/ref=ox_ya_os_product


----------



## af9pk (Sep 29, 2011)

jetski said:


> Just also seen the Auto nozzle is now only £8.70 on Amazon so be quick and grab a bargain because it won't stay at that price for long.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0001P0BR6/ref=ox_ya_os_product


And it didn't... back to £23.02


----------



## jetski (May 28, 2007)

af9pk said:


> And it didn't... back to £23.02


Glad I ordered mine this morning, with Amazon they usually drastically reduce something to a silly price then once so many orders have been taken it triggers it back up to a higher price.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

What's the point of the auto nozzle?

First impression compared to my old cheaper karcher
- quieter
- nice feel and fitment
- like the easy release of the nozzles

Do prefer the karcher vario lance as easier adjustment
Karcher jet lance seemed more powerful as the nilfisk seemed to span more

Was hoping the included foam lance would be on par to my little yellow karcher bottle
But was very runny little foam clinged on

Overall unit seems good, accessories attachment is nice but prefer karcher lance and jet pattern/ adjustment


----------



## Lee gsi (Aug 19, 2007)

I just bought an adapter that allowed me to use my Karcher hose which inturn allowed me to use all my Karcher bits like vibro lance, extension hose and snow foam bottle.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Just to add to this thread that the offer is still on at Screwfix with plenty of stock for the C120 3-6. I just brought 2 of them and had tuppence change from £160 quid.

*The offer ends on 21 October*


----------



## Winston (Oct 23, 2011)

Gutted I missed this, just picked up a c110 today from Argos but would of prefered the c120


----------



## jetski (May 28, 2007)

If anyone wants the Nilfisk wall hook it's the cheapest it's been all year from Amazon.

http://uk.camelcamelcamel.com/Nilfisk-106411386-Wall-Hook/product/B0040X31TU?active=amazon


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Do Screwfix run the 50% discount on these pressure washers regularly?

My Karcher has just about given up the ghost so was tempted to replace it with one of these. If there's a chance of the 50% off happening again then i'll hang off and keep using the Karcher until it finally dies.



FredBasset said:


> I picked one of these up yesterday, seems like an excellent little machine. I'd really like an extension hose, we have great mains water pressure here - do you think I'd get away with 20m + the original 6m or is it asking too much?
> 
> Cheers
> Fred


Hello stranger:wave:......


----------

